# Rams should be happy (56k warning - many pics)



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and would like to share my build and planted aquarium. I pretty much would like to keep either German Blue Rams, Golden German Rams or Dario Dario - Scarlet Badis. I haven't made up my mind yet. What I do know is, whatever I decide I would like to purchase tank raised fish as opposed to the fish pumped up with hormones from asia.

Here is a quick process of the stand I built:

I needed to sand it and use wood filler to hide the screws and smooth everything out









This is the stand after I primed it:









And of course the finished product:









After that was done, I started working on the poles to hang the lights. I used 1/2" conduit pipe from Home Depot. The pipe cost $1.69 and was 12' long. I also use a 1/2" pipe bender to bend the pipe to its proper shape for my stand.










I used a crappy pipe cutter. It was all I had at the time.









When I was done with that I put the cable through the pipe after bending it of course Oh, I also used some old hole covers (spares that were laying around) for the end of the pipe from my leather office chair.









When both sides were done, I screwed the brackets on the back of the stand for the poles and this is the end result:









Here is a closer look at the leveler: :thumb: 









This is what it looks like from the side. I decided to go with the One Point Adjustable Cable Hanging Kit. The cable is so long that you can see the extra in the tank:









This is what the setup looks like:









Here's another shot:









I'll be using pressurized CO2 and also using mineralized soil topped off with Aquasoil. I really don't have to dose fertilizers with mineralized soil but I will definitely do so.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, that looks like a lot of work. Good job. Can't wait to see it with fish in it!


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

ladybugzcrunch, actually it was very relaxing. I took my time and didn't rush anything. I put off doing this tank for so long that when it was finally time I relished every moment 

Here is my CO2-10lb tank with the regulator attached I got from Rex Grigg . If you are wondering why the dual Ideal Needle Valves, Itâ€™s because I was originally planning on going with two aquariums. Be that as it may, it really is a simple fix. I can either disconnect the manifold and attach the Ideal Needle Valve directly to the regulator or just leave it as is.









These are the check valves and the CO2 tubing I got from Rex.


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

Now I had a choice to make. A friend of mine gave me an Eheim Compact+ Marine 1103 pump usually used for skimmers or use the Cal Aqua inline diffuser. here are the photos for both of them.









































Here is my second choice:


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

Ok I decided to share this with you, my wife is so supportive itâ€™s almost embarrassing. This is what she purchased for me without my consentâ€¦ imagine that. Now that I think about it, she was sort of asking me a lot of questions about the tank months ago. I rambled on about some thing I thought I may want to try but they were just thoughts. I guess she took them seriously. This is what she got me "WITHOUT" my knowledge. I couldn't break her heart and tell her that I really won't be using most of what she purchased so I'll pretend to use it. 

This I will use but its a little too powerful. I will have to control the flow with the quick-connects from the filter.









Unfortunately she also purchased this for me:


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

I got the Potassium Permanganate to wash the **** off of the plants when I actually get them in. The Alum was given to me by a biology major friend I know.


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

Here is a sneak peek opcorn: 

















I changed the plants around a bit since these photos were taken. The tank was only a week old when I took those photos.


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

This is where the tanks stands as of now, 2 weeks later. I moved the Rotala sp. Green from the center to the left behind the rocks because it had a tendency to bent away from the light. I planted Didiplis diandra in the center. The HC was purchased emersed. Since I planted the HC some leaves had melted away but have grown new one in its place. I guess it was getting use to growing submerged. Its slow but I figure after a month it should take off.

Here is what it looks like now. I still have a long way to go.


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

I'll be adding three Amano shrimps today and about 2 weeks from now if I can locate a decent healthy pair of GBR's I'll add them as well.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

Great looking set-up you have. Looks very sophisticated. I feel you on the gift part from your wife, sometimes they get you too much and spend a lot more all in good heart, but it makes us feel a little guilty I guess. My girlfriend bought me a 300 dollar portable grill for Christmas when I already have a 20 dollar one that works fine... I know it was in good nature but it made me feel horrible inside (I guess cause all I spent was around 150..). Sorry bout that just thought I'd share on that point 

Back to the tank - Some GBR's are going to look great in there, I had a few in a planted 20g and they loved it.

-Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

opcorn:

What size tank is it?

Looks great, Id love to see more pictures


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

leopartner123 said:


> opcorn:
> 
> What size tank is it?
> 
> Looks great, Id love to see more pictures


Thanks leopartner123, The tank is an ADA 60p about 18 U.S. gallons. I'm using Seiryu Stones, ADA Aqua Soil- Amazonia as a cap for the mineralized soil I'm using as substrate.

Flora:
Hemianthus Callitrichoides (HC)
Rotala sp. green
Didiplis diandra
Limnophilia Aromatica
Dwarf sag
Echinodorus tennellus 'micro', aka true dwarf pygmy chain sword

Fauna
Nothing yet but will add a pair of either German Blue Rams, Golden Blue Rams or Scarlet badis (dario dario)

Inverts
3 Amano shrimps (arriving today)

The tank is coming along. Although its only the second week I see growth going on all over, some plants grow quicker than others.

Dan


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

cichlidfeesh said:


> Great looking set-up you have. Looks very sophisticated. I feel you on the gift part from your wife, sometimes they get you too much and spend a lot more all in good heart, but it makes us feel a little guilty I guess. My girlfriend bought me a 300 dollar portable grill for Christmas when I already have a 20 dollar one that works fine... I know it was in good nature but it made me feel horrible inside (I guess cause all I spent was around 150..). Sorry bout that just thought I'd share on that point
> 
> Back to the tank - Some GBR's are going to look great in there, I had a few in a planted 20g and they loved it.
> 
> -Keep up the good work :thumb:


Thanks cichlidfeesh, you understand exactly. I actually had to add the penac p and w before I added the substrate as she look on very proudly... :?

Pedro at invertzfactory is having some GBR's coming out of quarantine next week. I am in touch with him so hopefully I'll have a healthy pair coming next week.


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

I picked up three Amano shrimps today. They are fast little buggers but eventually relaxed and started doing what they do best, eating the algae. 










They were scared and tried to hide under the plants that were in the bowl:










More photos soon to follow...


----------



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

Your setup looks amazing...love the 'clinical' details. 
Do you have a non-co2 planted tank? I really want to start a planted tank but the pressurized system seems daunting let alone the plants, substrate, ferts, etc.... :-?

Look forward to your updates :thumb:


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

dude that is sooooo flippin cool. Can't wait to see it plushed out...


----------



## wickidchap (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow, looks great so far!


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

newbiechick, thank you for the kind words. I don't think that you should be intimidated by a high tech planted aquarium. My advice is to read a lot of information about what you want to do and take it slow.

Here is a site to help you get started on *pressurized CO2*. His website has a wealth of information for people just starting out.

Here is a video to help you visualized putting it all together. 
*How to Setup a Planted Aquarium Pressurized CO2 System*

Please don't let any of the unfamiliar terminology or equipment involved keep you from enjoying the hobby. It really is very simple. I'm not ashamed to say that this is my "FIRST" planted tank ever and I jumped in with both feet straight into the high tech side of the things.

The ferts are easy to figure out once you know what to dose and what method you would like to go with (PMDD or Estimative Index - EI) and if you use mineralized soil you dose much much less than a planted tank without it. Basically you'll learn what your plants need by watching them and if you make a mistake with adding ferts well you can "reset" the tank just by giving it a water change. It isn't as hard as people make it out to be.

Most of the people I speak to have made mistakes because they haven't done their homework. There are many forums out there to help you with a tremendous amount of information, including this one.

Once this becomes work its no longer a hobby or joyful, it becomes a job. Just have fun along the way as you learn and enjoy the ride :thumb:

I thought you might enjoy this video of *Takashi Amano's ADA Gallery in Japan.*

Dan


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

non_compliance said:


> dude that is sooooo flippin cool. Can't wait to see it plushed out...





wickidchap said:


> Wow, looks great so far!


Thanks guys, I'll post more photos this week.

Dan


----------



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the tips Dan...that being your first tank makes it even more impressive  
Do you have a journal going on another site as well, I remember looking at a similarly detailed setup.

I might look at some setups that are a bit cheaper than Rex's, any recommendations?
Post some more pics when you get the chance.

Off to do more research


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

Yes I do...
I'll post pics soon.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

.....You are a true fiend....but that looks very good! You said you're getting blue rams? Those will look awesome in there. I especially love the electric blue rams.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I assume you're on plantedtank.net? This looks like several setups on there. Great job in being patient and setting up everything properly. It's going to be an amazing environment for your Rams.

Once question though, aren't you afraid the Amanos will be an expensive snack for the Rams?


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

broessle said:


> .....You are a true fiend....but that looks very good! You said you're getting blue rams? Those will look awesome in there. I especially love the electric blue rams.


Thanks broessle... I think  
I'm going with your conventional GBR's, should be soon though. I'm guessing another week or so.



2wheelsx2 said:


> I assume you're on plantedtank.net? This looks like several setups on there. Great job in being patient and setting up everything properly. It's going to be an amazing environment for your Rams.
> 
> Once question though, aren't you afraid the Amanos will be an expensive snack for the Rams?


Yes I am. I'm also on several other forums as well. :thumb: 
The hardest part keeping a planted aquarium is being patient. If there is one thing that planted aquariums teaches you, it's patience! I'm actually waiting for the plants to grow out some more before I give it a trim then I can introduce the rams.

The Amano shrimps will be gone by then. I will give them to a friend who is eager awaiting their arrival. Will update soon

Dan


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

dantra said:


> Yes I am. I'm also on several other forums as well. :thumb:
> The hardest part keeping a planted aquarium is being patient. If there is one thing that planted aquariums teaches you, it's patience! I'm actually waiting for the plants to grow out some more before I give it a trim then I can introduce the rams.
> 
> The Amano shrimps will be gone by then. I will give them to a friend who is eager awaiting their arrival. Will update soon
> ...


Yep, that's for sure. I've had a couple of restarts in my CO2 injected 20 because I have been impatient. Learned my lesson the hard way. Man, I'm envious of that Tek light though. For a CO2 inject tank, there's really not much better unless you to go to MH's which are a big power drain.


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

yeah, I agree... Metal Halides are energy hogs, not efficient at all. The Teks are much more efficient and the reflectors are awesome. The reflectors have a 95% efficiency of getting the light into the tank. Not to mention that I had to raise my lights 13" to keep algae from growing on the rocks. All I was using was 2 bulbs. When I use all 4 bulbs the light going into the tank is just ridiculous.

The lights may be expensive but the efficiency and the amount of light it produces is a no brainer. Dude, I'm just learning how to be patient, tough job though. My tank has exploded with growth. When I get an opportunity I'll post a pic.

Dan


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Well I'm impatient and really want to see more photos!  Impressive job on your tank and great detailing in the photos and explanations of how you did it.


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

PaulineMi said:


> Well I'm impatient and really want to see more photos!  Impressive job on your tank and great detailing in the photos and explanations of how you did it.


Thanks Pauline, Well I guess I can't keep you waiting much longer so here is a crappy not so good photo of the aquarium as it looks now. This was two days ago before I gave it a water change. The aquarium is officially three weeks old.

Please keep in mind that I'm purposely letting the plants grow out so I can trim it the way I would like. I think I will let the left side (Rotala Green) grow out another two weeks before I give it its first trim. Don't get me wrong, the growth has been explosive but I think another two weeks will be just right.

I gave the Amano shrimps away because all they did was play around and chase each other :-? totally ignored the algae. I only feed them once and they still ignored the algae. I would like some pygmy otos but I'm afarid they will uproot my HC. If I can find a very small flying fox I would keep it until it reach a size too big for the tank.

The only place I get algae is on the rocks, wierd. I dose 1/2 EI (because I have mineralized soil), raised the lights, kept up with water changes and still I get rapid growth.
I have to get a test kit. As soon as everything looks good testing wise, I will get the rams :dancing:










Dan


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow, it looks great.

I am surprised that your Amanos didn't touch the algae, but then if it's just on the rocks, probably not. Otos would be perfect for that kind I think. I think you'll be ok with the HC since mine (when I had them, mostly hung on the plants or glass. I just found them to be not very long lived and weak when you first get them. I've since them switched all my tanks to Bristlenose plecos of different kinds, but then they aren't too good for HC. My forground plants are E. Tenellus and Dwarf hairgrass so I don't have too many problems with the BNP's.


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

Yeah I was shocked myself, playful Amano's... who knew? After the HC takes hold and spreads into the lawn I'm looking for I will add pygmy otto's, until then I'll hold off on them. Bristlenose plecos may be an option. Thanks 2wheelsx2 for the idea.

Dan


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

Here are a few photos of the plants. They are coming alone nicely.













































































































Some of the photos came out kinda crappy but you get the idea of how the tank is coming along.

Dan


----------



## ben1988 (May 2, 2009)

lets see a pic of the whole stand and tank. looks very cool and clean.


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

Well long story short, I arrived home on *09-18-2009* after being away for a week and the power to the aquarium was off. I was told that the power to the building was reset due to a test. Anyway I contacted the condo board as well as management because I wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t given ample warning about this Ã¢â‚¬Å"testÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

Well, after I regrouped, I took the tank in a different direction. I had a bag of ADA Bright Sand laying around and decided to use some of it. The tank was redone the first week in October.

*This is what it looks like today:*









I am really considering filling in the right side of the tank with a splash of red. You can't really tell from this photo but the right side is basically empty. (trying to figure out what to fill it in with) The tank is pretty young and is still filling in so I'm rearranging things as I get new plants in.

I'll be picking up a pair of GBR or possibly Golden Rams. They will both be offered so I think I'll go with whatever I think looks better. Nonetheless, I will have a pair of one or the other tomorrow.

Dan


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow. You have a real knack for setting up beautiful tanks. I would be proud to own either the before or after set-up. Looking forward to pics of your Rams in their new home. :thumb:


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

Thanks iceblue, it may be that I have more patience than some folks who aren't willing to wait it out. I actually started with a specific idea but it morphed into what you see. This is still my first tank, third attempt at a scape with plants. I just hope that the fish will be available tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to adding a pair of Rams to the tank.

Dan


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

I just got home and had a wonderful surprise waiting for me, 4 German Blue Rams :dancing:

Two things that come to mind almost immediately, they weren't sexed so I just may have wound up with all males or all females. Secondly, I know I won't be able to keep all of them. I will keep a pair and either sell or give away the other two. _(that's if they all survive)_.

I'm going to acclimate them and let them settle in tonight. Hopefully, they will settle in nicely and color up so I can take pics of them in a few days. :thumb:

Dan


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

What else are you going to put in the tank (fish-wise?) A school or neon tetras? Whatever you do, I'm sure you'll do it spectacularly. Great set-up and amazing job, especially for a first tank. Kudos!


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

*Mods, please let me know if these pics don't belong here or if I need to start a new thread. Thank you. :thumb: *

Thanks FedEXguy, I actually had a shoal of Rasbora Espei and they were always pairing up sometimes three at a time going at it. I just wanted to test the water and make sure it was cycled and within parameters.

Here are the pics of the Rasbora Espei spawing in the Lobelia cardinalis - _non dwarf_. From what I've read they usually spawn under broad leaves:





































*Here is the third joining in, two males and one female:*





































There were eggs just about under every leaf however I've never seen any fry anywhere. I think because of the pearling of the plant and the oxygen bubbles caught under the leaves probably dried out the eggs or affected them in a way to prevent hatching. By the way, I gave the Rasbora Espei away last month. If you are wondering what reddish looking plant was in the tank in its early days, it was Ludwigia Guinea (Ludwigia senegalensis). This is what it look like when I used the sand to change the layout _(early days)_:



















The reason I'm not using Ludwigia senegalensis in the tank anymore is because it grew like a weed. I grew too fast for my taste. As you can see from the photo above, the scape has change from its original idea. So to answer your question, I will most likely leave the Rams in the tank by themselves for a few months. I have no immediate plans to add anything right now.

Dan


----------



## dantra (May 10, 2007)

*If you are interested in what the Rams look like you can visit this thread.**The continuation of this thread can be found there.*

Dan


----------

